# Trailer rails



## Trilifter7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Added some side rails to my trailer this weekend and it makes moving wood soooo much easier! Can't believe I didn't do this sooner. I used 3/8" bolts with wing nuts so I can take them off if I need to.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a great modification, TL!  I've made temporary ones in my garden trailer before (scrap pieces es of OSB) and what a difference it makes.  Hauling twice the amount of wood in the same trips, makes for a faster more productive day!


----------



## MarkinNC (Feb 25, 2013)

I did that to my tandem axle trailer.  I used these stake pockets from Northern Tool:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330975_200330975


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 25, 2013)

Beefed up my rig too. 





Really more for leaves/grass clippings than anything else but it let's me pile a few more splits in there too!


----------



## lukem (Feb 25, 2013)

I added some to my small dump cart and really wish I had done it sooner.  I can easily fit 2x the wood in there now without having to strap anything down.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I didn't make one for the front...I may still but this is working fine for right now.  Never mind the parking job.  I was in a mood that day.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! Just be aware that you may now be able to overload your trailer wheels. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Nice! Just be aware that you may now be able to overload your trailer wheels. I learned the hard way.
> View attachment 95258


Wow! That sucks Steve! Good heads up


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2013)

I replaced the crap MTD sheetmetal wheels with some 40 year old IH Cub Cadet ones and I have been having pretty good luck except for a couple blown apart wheel bearings. But, I fdound a cheap source and bought some spares.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I replaced the crap MTD sheetmetal wheels with some 40 year old IH Cub Cadet ones and I have been having pretty good luck except for a couple blown apart wheel bearings. But, I fdound a cheap source and bought some spares.



Good call! Now that I look at that better I see the bent wheel hub. At first I thought the axle actually bent! Makes a lot more sense now, lol. I'll have too check mine better to make sure they are ok.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 28, 2013)

I did some rails too. Re-configured one of those cheap 4x8 folding trailers into this 4x4. Used the extra for rails.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice GZ! Looks like it was a solid trailer. Too bad sandy liked it better, Lol


----------



## gzecc (Feb 28, 2013)

Trilifter7 said:


> Nice GZ! Looks like it was a solid trailer. Too bad sandy liked it better, Lol


 It's still ok. Luckily there is suspension on the axle. It only took the partial weight of the tree. It works fine now.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 28, 2013)

Use these to install a front rail!
http://www.easternmarine.com/corner-stake-rack-connector-set-6020
Looks good.
Sean


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 28, 2013)

lukem said:


> I added some to my small dump cart and really wish I had done it sooner. I can easily fit 2x the wood in there now without having to strap anything down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is the wood that ATV is sitting on?  Been meaning to find out as I suddenly have a lot of it.
Thanks


----------



## Trilifter7 (Feb 28, 2013)

gzecc said:


> It's still ok. Luckily there is suspension on the axle. It only took the partial weight of the tree. It works fine now.


Ah gotcha, that's good then. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin!


----------



## Trilifter7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Use these to install a front rail!
> http://www.easternmarine.com/corner-stake-rack-connector-set-6020
> Looks good.
> Sean



Wow! Those are awesome Sean! I'm going to order them tomorrow!


----------



## lukem (Feb 28, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> What is the wood that ATV is sitting on?  Been meaning to find out as I suddenly have a lot of it.
> Thanks


Black locust.


----------



## chazcarr (Mar 1, 2013)

lukem said:


> Black locust.


 
Thank You, that stuff splits like a dream.

To stay on topic, Trilifter7 and I have the same trailer and I never knew it could hold so much.
I'm going to make some posts from some pallets this spring for sure.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 3, 2013)

lukem said:


> I added some to my small dump cart and really wish I had done it sooner. I can easily fit 2x the wood in there now without having to strap anything down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geez I thought for a minute that the brakes must have gone south on that Hondo.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 3, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Use these to install a front rail!
> http://www.easternmarine.com/corner-stake-rack-connector-set-6020
> Looks good.
> Sean


Got those brackets on my big trailer, I can pull off all the wood rails in 2 min, some times I just pull off one side, eaiser to throw wood in, then slip it back on


----------



## HillbillyDlux (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the process of finding a small lawn tractor now for moving wood around, I don't think my cub cadet zero turn would move much??? Anybody have a hitch on a zero turn?


----------



## HDRock (Mar 3, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Thank You, that stuff splits like a dream.
> 
> To stay on topic, Trilifter7 and I have the same trailer and I never knew it could hold so much.
> I'm going to make some posts from some pallets this spring for sure.


 
Ya , looks like a good use for the pallet wood boards


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 3, 2013)

HillbillyDlux said:


> I'm in the process of finding a small lawn tractor now for moving wood around, I don't think my cub cadet zero turn would move much??? Anybody have a hitch on a zero turn?


 Fabsroman has a Deere Z445 zero turn he tows a cart with.  It depends on what model ZTR you are using.  A small residential unit wouldn't tow a whole lot but a commercial type unit would tow quite a bit.


----------



## lukem (Mar 4, 2013)

HillbillyDlux said:


> I'm in the process of finding a small lawn tractor now for moving wood around, I don't think my cub cadet zero turn would move much??? Anybody have a hitch on a zero turn?


 My ZTR is an excellent tow machine...until the ground gets soft....if it didn't have turf saver tires it would be downright mean.  It is 31hp and weighs 1,200 lbs so that helps.  Would need some front ballast to go up any kind of steep hill with a load...had the front end up to where the trailer tongue hit the ground a few times....not as fun as it sounds.,


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 4, 2013)

HillbillyDlux said:


> I'm in the process of finding a small lawn tractor now for moving wood around, I don't think my cub cadet zero turn would move much??? Anybody have a hitch on a zero turn?



I made one for my Cub (52" cut 22 HP Zero turn) it worked, but only about half a$$. 

My New mower (Dixie Chopper 3374 Excalibur) has a hitch/hole on the back and will uproot a house from its foundation. 

It's all in the mowers capability.


----------

